# Console electronic box sliding door frame thingy..



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the name of the stuff this frame is made out of? It's plastic, the normal 2 sliding door setup. Since it's plastic I'm thinking it's easier to replace than repaint.










But, I don't know what it's called and can't find it with a "stupid" search

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Vinyl or aluminum extrusions, I've used them with up to 4 tracks
I've also made my own using teak 1x2 and a table saw.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Vinyl or aluminum extrusions, I've used them with up to 4 tracks
> I've also made my own using teak 1x2 and a table saw.


Still striking out, Brett. Any keywords that I'm missing?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

try u-channel or E profile extrusions

or sliding glass tracks

http://www.lionsdeal.com/fmp-134-1063.html


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> try u-channel or E profile extrusions
> 
> or sliding glass tracks
> 
> http://www.lionsdeal.com/fmp-134-1063.html


 [smiley=frustrate2.gif]

Not it, has a flange for a finished look around the outer edge. Will post profile pick in the A.M.

-T


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

id get a good hunk of starboard and sandwich different laminates and make the new windows out of lexan


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, here's a profile shot of the extrusion I'm looking for. I know this stuff should be easy to find IF I knew the name of it 










It's just a simple track, that I can cut to length and place the corner piece in

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw that profile when looking yesterday Tom.
Cabinet parts, bypass door channel/track


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Saw that profile when looking yesterday Tom.
> Cabinet parts, bypass door channel/track


Am I blind? I found some from Taco marine, but they don't make the corner pieces so I'd have sharp 90 degree corners...

http://tacomarine.com/item--15-16-x-3-4-Aluminum-Sliding-Door-Tracks--A52-0084.html

They make them in AL and rigid vinyl

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Krylon Fusion seems to be the best way to get this stuff up to snuff, even the guys at jamestown distributors have never seen it

-T


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Krylon Fusion seems to be the best way to get this stuff up to snuff, even the guys at jamestown distributors have never seen it
> 
> -T



I'd say have them powdercoated, but then it might make for a tight fit for the sliding parts.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Krylon Fusion seems to be the best way to get this stuff up to snuff, even the guys at jamestown distributors have never seen it
> >
> > -T
> 
> ...


----------

